# Quick question regarding G0704...



## kizmit99 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi All, I have a Grizzly G0704 mill and was using it for some fairly heavy work this weekend.  Afterward I noticed a couple of "issues" that I don't think existed before...

First, after doing some heavy side cutting with an end mill (imagine a side cut on a .750" thick 4041 steel plate taking about a .075" off per pass, quill extended about 1 inch) after a pass was complete it seemed like the quill didn't want to retract very easily.  It's not like it was stuck, just "sticky" when retracted.  After a couple of extensions and retractions it seems fine.  I suspect the operation may have been placing too much side-load on the spindle.

Also, after completing the work, I was left with the impression that spindle wasn't as easy to spin (by hand) as it was prior.  It spins in the normal (clockwise) direction fairly easily, but it seems like spinning it in reverse is more difficult that I remember it being prior to this weekend.  This led me to running the spindle (under power) in reverse (something I've probably not done since the initial mill break in when it was new (about 18 months ago)).  In reverse the spindle is turning at about half the speed it turns in forward, and there seems to be a "noise" coming from the head which definitely isn't there when it's running in forward, and I doubt was there previously but honestly don't know.

So, can folks with a G0704 chime in on the following:

1) Does your spindle take about the same force to spin (by hand) forward as in reverse?
2) When you run your spindle in reverse, does it spin at the same RPM as it does in forward (if you don't change the speed adjuster)?

Thanks.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

First the spindle does infact spin about half the speed in reverse that is normale. For the second mine is allitle stiffer when turning backwards in gear. Try putting it in nutrial and turning it. And yes you where taking an alfull havey cut for a 704.


----------



## kizmit99 (Oct 7, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> First the spindle does infact spin about half the speed in reverse that is normale. For the second mine is allitle stiffer when turning backwards in gear. Try putting it in nutrial and turning it. And yes you where taking an alfull havey cut for a 704.



Thanks for input!  I'll try your suggestion of putting it in neutral and see how it feels - good idea!


----------

